# New life Georgia experiences



## nutshake (Apr 10, 2013)

hi Im New. I've been reading for a while and finally plucked up courage to post. Im looking for people experiences of this clinic? how many rounds of ivf did it take for your surrogate to fall pregnant? also if any one has any knowledge of bringing a baby back to the UK? how long you had to stay in Georgia? was it quiet straight forward to get the passport? any other information would be greatly received. thanks


----------

